# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  كلوديا العراقية تطالب برحيل المالكي

## الحصن نيوز

نظمت المطربة العراقية كلوديا حنا، الأحد  الماضي 27 شباط، أمام مقر السفارة العراقية في القاهرة؛ وقفة احتجاجية  للمطالبة بتغيير الحاكم العراقي والدستور الذي وضعته كلٌّ من أمريكا  وإيران. في الوقت نفسه، طالبت بضرورة مساندة الشعب المصري لإخراج الحكام  الفاسدين من الوطن العربي. 
وقالت كلوديا إنها  قررت مع الجالية العراقية في مصر، التوجُّه إلى مقر السفارة العراقية في  القاهرة وتنظيم وقفة احتجاجية للمطالبة بإسقاط الحاكم العراقي وتغيير  الدستور الذي وُضع بأيادٍ إيرانية وأمريكية، مشيرةً إلى أن النتيجة  الطبيعية لحل الدستور هي خروج الإيرانيين والأمريكيين من العراق.


وأبدت دهشتها الشديدة بنظام الحكم في العراق؛  حيث إن هناك عديدًا من الأشخاص يدفعون المبالغ الطائلة حتى يتولوا زمام  أمور وزارةٍ ما. وتساءلت: "منذ متى تُوكَل الوزارات إلى الأشخاص الذين  يدفعون؟! وهل تحول الأمر إلى مزاد؟!".


وأضافت كلوديا أنها تطالب الشعب المصري الذي  وقف بشبابه في وجه النظام حتى أسقطوا الظلم عنهم؛ بأن يقفوا بجوار الشعب  العراقي هم وكل الدول العربية للمطالبة بتغيير الحكام الفاسدين.


وأعربت المطربة العراقية عن اندهاشها بما  يفعله الكثيرون من الحكام العرب؛ حيث يجلسون على كراسيهم يتقاضَون  المليارات ولا يفعلون شيئًا، في حين أن الشعوب مطحونة وتسفك دماؤها، وكأنهم  في وادٍ والشعوب التي يحكمونها في وادٍ آخر.

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

